# Modern bike with 14.5" bottom bracket height?



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

I have been taking a serious look @ Pole's Evolink 140 trail / enduro bike. It is an extreme forward geometry bike. I was reading a few reviews and they stated the newest 1.4 version has a -3mm bottom bracket drop. The v1.3 had a 20mm drop with a 13.75" BB height as measured by an online review. So doing the math this bike now has a 14.5" BB height ?? Pole had this to say which seems confusing to me. Thoughts?

"The bottom bracket height also increases from -20mm to -3mm but the overall stack height decreases across all sizes. Increasing the BB height has made the bike more maneuverable, fast, and versatile, whilst making cornering easier. This is done by allowing more room for the rider's knees to bend and letting the bike lean into the curve without a need to shift balance to either side as much. During testing, the lower the bottom bracket height, the more likely a bike tends to push up whilst cornering. A higher BB makes the bike easier to handle without taking away the straight line abilities - it’s easier to bunnyhop and manual"


----------

